# Aulonocara Baenschi or Maleri?



## SeaMonster88 (Jan 9, 2014)

I bought this fish as Aulonocara Baenschi. 
I'm just a bit suspicious... by the look of the fish, would you guess it's a Benga or Maleri?
I'm hoping I can trust the label on the tank, but I'm trying to make sure that he is what I was told he is.


----------



## tycoonbob (Feb 19, 2012)

I say A. maleri.

True A. baenschi are not all that common and A. baenschi have a more rounded forehead, where the maleri's forehead has a gradual slope.


----------



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'd say that if not what it was labeled as you'll never know. By the way baenschi and benga are one in the same. Benga is just a collection point.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Unfortunately, you will never get a positive ID. This fish has been hormoned, and as such both the coloration, and some of the shape won't be representative of the wild type.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

How did you determine that the fish has been hormoned ? Will like to know as a reference for future purchase. Thanks.


----------

